# Dual Fuel Stoves ???? Need Help



## BritGirl (Feb 1, 2005)

I have just bought a new home that is really dated and I'm going to be doing quite a bit of remodeling. One of the eyesores is a huge fireplace that goes across one of the corners of the living room and takes up a lot of space. A lot of brick, long mantel and a huge Schrader Wood Burning Fireplace Insert. I was hoping to rip out either all or most of this fireplace and either put in a a woodstove or rebuild a smaller fireplace with insert.

1. Can I rip out the existing fireplace and put a woodstove or pellet stove in it's place using the existing chimney?

2. Are there any Stoves or Inserts out there that are Dual-Fuel, I want the option of burning Wood or pellets as we have a lot of trees here on the Oregon Coast, but don't always want to go out and cut down dead ones, sometimes I want the option of using a hopper, does anyone know of a new stove or insert that will give me both options?

Thanks in advance from this newbiw...................Brit


----------



## lpsonbuilders (Jan 9, 2005)

*Wood Burning*

You should be able to retrofit some sort of stove in it place. Many factors to weigh in. First are you just wanting the heat? or the look and feel? consider a this "Centeral Wood Boiler" its external stove, they have a web site. They can adapt to almost anything! They have dual fuel options and are pricey. In my opion is possibly one of the finest units out! I installed one for my brother this past summer. He loves it! Messing with firewood not for me! Geothermal or high effiecincy units are sweet. 
Note: Heat source away from building 50ft. or more, helps your insurance premiums. :Thumbs:


----------



## BritGirl (Feb 1, 2005)

Actually it's the look and feel I'm looking for because we already have gas forced air throughout the house so this is already a back-up alternative heat source. Thanks for the input. 

The Shrader Freestanding Woodstove we had in our rental house in Montana was a Wood stove with a hopper so we could use either wood or pellets. We liked the option and choice but it was huge and I don't think they make them any more. The one in this house we are buying is also a Shrader but an insert & I don't think it takes pellets as I can't see a hopper which is why I was wondering if there was another stove maker out there that did both options. I'm not looking for a primary heat source or for anything outside.


----------

